# new plug for 76 gravely



## markiemark (May 29, 2010)

Hey guys! I just thought I would pass this on. My 76 gravely was popping out the exhaust so I thought I would try a new plug. I got one of those E3 plugs ( the ones with the forked electrode) and it runs perfect now. I put one in my john deere 165 also and it made it run well also. Well if you want your tractors to run alot better, stick one of those in em! It will make a difference! :thumbsup:eace:


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I ran one of those in my '82 dynamark for a year, i wasnt really impressed with it - back when i was on an 'ultra efficiency' kick with a buddy- we were comparing gas usage, he has a 17HP single kawa on his hydro JD, i have a 11HP single briggs on my 3 speed tractor- even though my tractor is several hundred pounds lighter then his JD - i tweeked and tuned it constantly, even added one of those 'fuel magnets' - i saw a slight increase in 'milage' - i could mow my 2 acre yard on a tank and a half instead of 2 tanks of gas. I switched to a standard champion plug next tune up and it still ran the same/used same amount of gas.

I really didnt see any extreme advantage spending $5 for a spark plug - actually it was harder to start my tractor with the E3 then with a normal plug- didnt change a thing with the settings .


----------



## dubaff73 (Jun 6, 2011)

You know how happy i would be if i could just run down to my local napa or service center and get a plug for my gravely?? NOOOO I have to special order it and its like 7 bucks a pop!


----------

